# Offered A JOb



## andyandy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi There,

Can someone give me an idea of what i should request from my new employer as I have been just a job as a Asst Rest Manager in a Company.

1. Do i need to request for Housing allowances?
2. Does being on a Working Visa means I should be on an Expat term and not on as a Local (HK) policy and salary?
3. Does my medical benefit covers my immediate family... eg: my wife and daughter.

Would really appreciate some assistance on this issues. Thank you very much.


----------



## carlzp (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi

If you get a response to your post, would you mind sending it through to me as well? 

Thank you!!

Cheers
Csarly


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Andy,
I have been working in HK till recently, so here are my views on your queries:
1. Do i need to request for Housing allowances? - These days the companies just offer an all inclusive cash package. gone are the days when the expats enjoyed the privelege of housing allowance. Unless you are joining at a very high post it is highly unlikely that you will be provided with housing allowance.

2. Does being on a Working Visa means I should be on an Expat term and not on as a Local (HK) policy and salary? - You will be required to get a HK ID upon arrival and this enables you to live and work in HK. Expats are sometimes paid a bit higher salary than locals to convince the immigratiion people, but do not expect the difference to be very significant

3. Does my medical benefit covers my immediate family... eg: my wife and daughter. - Yes. your medical benefit must cover your dependent family provided they are staying with you in HK.

Hope this answers your queries. let me know if i can be of more help.



andyandy said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can someone give me an idea of what i should request from my new employer as I have been just a job as a Asst Rest Manager in a Company.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyandy (Jan 2, 2009)

carlzp said:


> Hi
> 
> If you get a response to your post, would you mind sending it through to me as well?
> 
> ...



Do i need to request for Housing allowances? - These days the companies just offer an all inclusive cash package. gone are the days when the expats enjoyed the privelege of housing allowance. Unless you are joining at a very high post it is highly unlikely that you will be provided with housing allowance.

2. Does being on a Working Visa means I should be on an Expat term and not on as a Local (HK) policy and salary? - You will be required to get a HK ID upon arrival and this enables you to live and work in HK. Expats are sometimes paid a bit higher salary than locals to convince the immigratiion people, but do not expect the difference to be very significant

3. Does my medical benefit covers my immediate family... eg: my wife and daughter. - Yes. your medical benefit must cover your dependent family provided they are staying with you in HK.

Hope this answers will help you as well. 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## andyandy (Jan 2, 2009)

gearhead said:


> Hi Andy,
> I have been working in HK till recently, so here are my views on your queries:
> 1. Do i need to request for Housing allowances? - These days the companies just offer an all inclusive cash package. gone are the days when the expats enjoyed the privelege of housing allowance. Unless you are joining at a very high post it is highly unlikely that you will be provided with housing allowance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the valuable answers. It has given me some ideas. 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## melbhouse (Feb 16, 2009)

*Yes!*

Hi
Yes, you should ask for housing allowance. Rent is very expensive in HK. For a family of three, to live comfortably, you should budget anything from 15,000 to 30,000HK dollars a month for rent. And that's just an avg. apartment of about 700sqft. 
You should make sure that your medical does include your family. Private medical care is expensive. To see e.g. a western Dr in Central will cost upto HK$600-800 consultation alone. (medication extra)
Good luck.


----------

